# By May, K



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

In case I meet a certain someone again, I want to be able to say the following about myself by May:

1. been exercising for 120 days (including rest days)
, finished The Shred.
2. 120 days of nofap, 
read 10 bks (5 self help, 5 fiction, 1 non-fiction)
3. can play one (simple) song on guitar, 
4. one song on ukelele, 
5. can swim, 
6. bought a kayak and went on the lake, 
7. i have abs now! -no more belly flab, 
8. i have the beginning of decent calves, 
9. meditating once every two days for a good 20mins, 
10. Been on a clean diet - no bakery items except on 15th of every month, 11. youtube only one hour a day, 
12. 20 portrait drawings, 
13. 10 digital portrait drawings, 
14. made pancackes on 15th feb, 
15. made mango chicken on 1st week of march,
16. i studied thru the holidays and feel solid on cvs, respy and micro, 
17. did suturing practice every other day during hols.

Already 20 days into 1& 2, started 1 self help (Healing theShame that binds you by Bradshaw), started non-fic (First Rate Madness), started 9, working up to 10.

I want to be in a better emotional state and be better able to handle by emotions and not be run by them.


----------



## Miranda the fox (Dec 28, 2014)

Very big list. I wish you lots of willpower and self-discipline!


----------



## jackgates (Feb 17, 2015)

Great. It's so good to have detailed goals.


----------

